# 생활한다 and 머물다



## Ami10

I have a problem with this sentence.
학생들은 보통 국제 학생 기숙사에 머물면서 생활한다.
The students usually lives in the international students dormitory while staying in it. This is how I understood this sentence.
 I don't undertsand the construction. I think 생활한다 is to live and 머물다 is to stay, but to me, they both mean living , staying in the dormitory (기숙사) for example. It's the same thing I suppose, isn't it?
Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## youngbuts

학생들은 보통 국제학생 기숙사에 머물면서 생활한다.

The sentence is more likely to be the below to me. 

The students usually 생활한다 while* staying in the international students dormitory.*
녀석은 *늘* 밥 먹으면서 텔레비를 본다. He *always watches *TV, eating his meal.
그녀는 주로 음악을 듣으면서 공부한다. She u*sually studied, *listening to music.

I think 생활한다 usually implies something bigger, for example, to lead a life. In this context  probably it is to lead a campus life.
Frankly, it is a very diffcult question for me to answer. I can not have a clear explanation as to satisfy myself, and as to please you. 
What differences do 살다(live) and 생활한다 have? and Why? (To me 머물다 and 생활한다 are different. To me, 머물다 needs a place as its complement, but as for 생활하다, it doesn't matter. 생활하다 can either have a place complement or don't . Both are O.K. So it has a bigger connotation as to cover both cases.)

Anyway to explain your question well, I need first to explain difference between 생활한다 and 살다. I think it is the first step to understand the meaning of '생활하다'. But I am not be able to. It seems related to the difference between 'lead a life' and 'live' in English. But I can not figure out their difference... Sorry.


P.S. If I know it, I think I could manage to explain the difference of 살다, 생활하다, and 머물다. If anybody know it, please teach me.


----------



## Superhero1

Yeah..I know what you mean but the sentence can be acceptable and understandable in a different way.


학생들은 보통 기숙사에 머물면서 (학교) 생활(을) 한다.   Intenational students will study at the campus, stayig at dorm normally.


----------



## youngbuts

Superhero1 is right. I shouldn't have said like the below.

녀석은 *늘* 밥 먹으면서 텔레비를 본다. He *always watches *TV, eating his meal.
그녀는 주로 음악을 듣으면서 공부한다. She u*sually studied, *listening to music.

In the setences above, '늘' and '주로' seem to be able to be interpreted to modify either 보다(watch) or 먹다(eat), or to modify both at the same time.


----------



## Superhero1

학교 생활 includes social activities with friends, using library, canteen and taking part in lecture..etc.


Let's think like this.

Mr.White lives in Auvers sur Oise, staying at Mr.Dale's house. He works at the office in Paris so he travels to Paris every morning by train.
In this case, although he spends most of his time in Paris(회사 생활하다) he has to come back to Auvers sur Oise since he lives there(살다), strictly speaking, back to Mr.Dale's house because Mr.White stays there.(머물다)

We know that he lives in Mr.Dale's house but also know that he will move out after completion of a tenancy contract, therefore, we can say that he stays in Dale's house.


----------



## Ami10

Oh thank you so much *Superhero1 ,youngbuts *, I am getting the meaning  now. 많이 배웠어요. 감사합니다.


----------



## alohaoe

머무르다 : to stay [with sb / somewhere] usually temporarily and for a short time
생활하다 : to eat, to work, to go, to do whatever you need to do; to live (생=生=life, 활=活=being active, alive)

기숙사에 머무르며/머물면서 생활하다 : you do all you have to do while you are staying in a dormitory (temporarily)
If you are a student, 생활하다 may mean you go to school.

머무르다 is focused on *the spot* where you live, work, study or something, so usually followed by the place you're staying.
생활하다 has wider meaning including almost *everything *you can imagine you do when you are staying somewhere. ex: to eat, to wash, to sleep, to watch TV, to go to bathroom, to go out, the traffic facilities around your residence, weather condition, so on.

Suppose you provided a week's lodging to tourists, and they're leaving today. You ask them "그 간 생활하는데 불편은 없으셨습니까?"
You may also say "그 간 머무르며 불편함은 없었습니까?"

그 과학자는 우리 집에 머무르며 이 지역을 연구했다.
비행편이 취소되어 하룻 밤을 공항에 머물러야 했다.
이 집은 생활하기에 전혀 불편함이 없다.
감옥 생활은 당신이 생각하는 것 보다 더 힘들다. (감옥에 머문다는 말은 보통 안 합니다. 왜냐하면 감옥은 죄를 짓고 가는 특별한 곳이기 때문. 그러나 이미 감옥에 가야하는 것이 당연한 죄수에게는 쓸 수 있어요. 죄수가 아니라도 체험하러 가는 거라면 쓸 수 있고요. "죄수는 감옥에 1년을 더 머물러야 했다.")
사업이 망했다. 앞으로 어떻게 생활해야 할 지 막막하다.
상황이 안 좋으니 일단 저 호텔에 머무르며 해결책을 모색해 보자. 등등


----------



## Ami10

*Thank you so much alohaoe.  That really helps me.
*


----------

